# Brisket on Egg



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 2, 2016)

Well I got a big green egg about a month ago. I have cooked many things since I got it. Sausage, pork butt, steaks, awesome ribs, etc., but not s brisket. I am gonna try one tonight. 12 lbs X 1.5 hrs per lbs should be ready about lunch tomorrow. Well see how it turns out....


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bro. Landry (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds good, been thinking about getting one of those green eggs. What makes them so awesome?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

There're many that are like it, but I chose the egg brand. My buddy bought a vision brand that was a lot cheaper and he has good results as well. They just get temperature and keep it easily for a long time. I set it at 225 degrees f last night at 9 pm and it will be there when I get up. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

Pretty decent, I will try a water pan next time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks plenty moist & excellent bark!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

It's pretty good. Been eating on all morning. Pretty good for first one in the new egg....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 5, 2016)

The subject line looked like the post would be a recipe for a breakfast fundraiser.  Sounds like an okay idea.  Brisket skillet - Some diced spuds fried with onions and/or peppers.  Topped with diced brisket and a couple of eggs to order.  Served with UGLE muffins.  ;^)


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 5, 2016)

I thought it was a breakfast post as well!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 5, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The subject line looked like the post would be a recipe for a breakfast fundraiser.  Sounds like an okay idea.  Brisket skillet - Some diced spuds fried with onions and/or peppers.  Topped with diced brisket and a couple of eggs to order.  Served with UGLE muffins.  ;^)


U just made me hungry

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 5, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The subject line looked like the post would be a recipe for a breakfast fundraiser.  Sounds like an okay idea.  Brisket skillet - Some diced spuds fried with onions and/or peppers.  Topped with diced brisket and a couple of eggs to order.  Served with UGLE muffins.  ;^)



Drop the muffins, add green chilé and roll it in a tortilla, and I'm there!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 5, 2016)

u miss it dont u?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 5, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> u miss it dont u?



I'd kill for a proper breakfast burrito.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 6, 2016)

Smothered or hand?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 6, 2016)

Now I'm hungry for breakfast to. Lol

Is there a proper ingredient list for the best breakfast burrito? Does NM know something about breakfast burritos that Texas doesn't?haha


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 6, 2016)

Usually hand because I get them to go, but I love Tia's smothered.
@Benjamin - ingredients can vary, but local green chilé makes them out of this world. My fave is using leftover elk green chilé stew with eggs cooked in.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 6, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> u miss it dont u?



My current medical situation says no heavy lifting.  That restriction clears with the new year.  Back to the kitchen I go for the Stated meeting in January.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 17, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Usually hand because I get them to go, but I love Tia's smothered.


Never been to Tias b4.  But we r here now and I ordered the Chorizo bfast green smothered



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 17, 2016)

Omg! Its the size of a small baby

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 17, 2016)

Heaven!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 17, 2016)

It was delicious!  Ive yet to find a bad burrito in SF

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 18, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> It was delicious!  Ive yet to find a bad burrito in SF



Right? And each one is different. Have you tried the cart in front of the tire store on Cordova?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 18, 2016)

I havent

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

